# oil change question



## tim m (Jul 3, 2009)

i purchased a 2005 gto yesterday. today i was about to change the oil and filter and i noticed writing on the bottom of the oil pan that said

see service manual for the correct process to draining or changing the oil. 

i don't have a service manual but is there anything special that needs to be done or ? 

sorry probably a dumb question.

tim m in ohio


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Never seen that before. (or never noticed it)
No, there's no unique way to changing oil in the goat. Just remove the skid plate and have at it.


----------



## tim m (Jul 3, 2009)

hi route 66 ,
it is cast into the bottom of the oil pan by the transmission. i have never seen that on any oil pan so that is why i stopped and asked the question here.
i guess i will just jack up the back to keep it level on the ramps while i drain it.
thanks tim m


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You can obtain an online manual by going to >> http://gmownercenter.yahoo.com
Register your car and you'll have your own records page. In that page there will be a link to the manual in a pdf format, save it on your PC. You'll then have it.


----------



## tim m (Jul 3, 2009)

Thank you very much GTO JUDGE, I am going there now .
tim


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GTO JUDGE said:


> You can obtain an online manual by going to >> http://gmownercenter.yahoo.com
> Register your car and you'll have your own records page. In that page there will be a link to the manual in a pdf format, save it on your PC. You'll then have it.


You can also download the PDF copy of the manuals from GM PART HOUSE. Free and no need to register.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Of course, you all know that those are owners manuals, not service manuals?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

HP11 said:


> Of course, you all know that those are owners manuals, not service manuals.


Do you honestly need a services book to do an oil change? If so... maybe consider paying a shop :seeya:


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh, I don't need no stinking book! The original poster referred to a service manual and the answers refer to an owners manual. This GTO is the 50th car I've owned in my lifetime. I might be able to find a drain plug, a filter, and an oil cap.


----------



## tim m (Jul 3, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> Do you honestly need a services book to do an oil change? If so... maybe consider paying a shop :seeya:


i do all my own automotive work ( other than alignments) .
after purchasing a car i change most fluids and this is the first time i have seen
writing cast into the bottom of an oil pan that stated to refer to the service manual as to the proper proceedure for changing the oil. 

i know how to change the oil but the writing made me think was there something special that needed to be done ?

i thought other owners would have seen the writing and might know if there is something to it.

tim mathis


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I seen it, nothing special just change the oil as usual.


----------



## tim m (Jul 3, 2009)

thank you 
tim mathis


----------

